# Building Strings vs. Buying Strings



## gravediggermtv (Jan 21, 2011)

a plus to building your own strings is that you can build them and sell them to your friends,a down side is dropping all that $ on everything you need to get started.it all depends on what you want to do.build them or spend 50 to 100+$ every 1 to 3 years depending on how much you shoot.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

All depends on your motivations, some guys just like doing everything themselves cost effective or not. Some guys change their strings out every year in which case it would pay for itself quickly, esp. as gravediggermtv said if ya sell them $$$ back in the pocket. 
I have not gotten into string making yet but I do just about all the other work myself, if for no other reason just so I know as much about my own equipment as possible.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I like being able to build my own strings. 
If there is a failure, there is no one to blame except myself. 
If I'm not happy with the string, I just build a new one.
If I want to experiment with string and cable lengths, I can do and have done it.
When I want a new color string, it costs me $40 or less to buy a 1/8 lb spool and I can build another dozen or so of that color if I want or mix it with other colors.

I don't have to wait on someone else to build a string for me. If I want or need a new one, I can have it on my bow in a couple of hours. Same thing for my friends. I don't charge for strings, but I can help a friend in a hurry if he needs it. 

I've noticed that almost all of the better archers can build their own strings. It seems to be part of being a better archer.

Allen


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

corps said:


> I just got a quick question. Is more cost effective on buying the whole string jig set up to build a bow string vs just buying bow strings? I do plan to stay with this hobby for a long time. I understand getting a fletching jig because you can always change the dinamics of the arrow. But for bow string i haven't really seem or heard of different types bow strings/ways of making bow string.


It's not cost effective. If that's all you are looking for than purchasing is your best bet. It really depends on how much you enjoy working on your own equipment. I personally find it a joy and a major part of the hobby. I also found out a long time ago that really good bow mechanics are not found on every corner, and nobody cares about my equipment more than me. My workshop was built one resentment at a time.


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

EPLC said:


> It's not cost effective. If that's all you are looking for than purchasing is your best bet. It really depends on how much you enjoy working on your own equipment. I personally find it a joy and a major part of the hobby. I also found out a long time ago that really good bow mechanics are not found on every corner, and nobody cares about my equipment more than me. My workshop was built one resentment at a time.


What he said it is more cost effective if you sell a few but to buy all of the stuff to build one set a year not at all way cheaper to buy them but I have a lot of fun doing it it is kinda relaxing to me and I know exactly how it is built and if it fails I can blame only myself


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

If you don't plan on building a few to sell , then you will be better off just buying a set of strings yourself ...


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

I don’t often stray from the Traditional Forum, but thought I’d drop in here for a moment…

As you have a Hoyt Nexus in your signature (…even went to the Hoyt site to see the Nexus was a recurve) string making for traditional equipment as opposed to compound bows is nearly 2 different worlds.

If I were shooting compound bows, I’d be a bit more hesitant at jumping right in and expecting the best of results. Just seeing the level of expense/savvy some folks apply in producing a good product is admirable…but it goes a bit overboard for typical traditional requirements.

I used to make endless/continuous loop strings for my bows up until about the mid 90’s when I started making Flemish twist strings. Aside from wax, string and serving material, all that is needed for either method is a board, some nails…and then count your first couple of strings as “practice”. It should also require doing a little bit of homework, enough practice to get a feel for the “skill”part…and from there there’s no looking back. (FYI, my first couple of Flemish strings took approximately 1½ hours to make, but now I can have a bow strung with a new string in 20 minutes.)

Anyhow, from your perspective, “I do plan to stay with this hobby a long time” I would certainly suggest diving in to making bow strings. Much like I have a good supply of arrows, I do not consider bowstrings to be “accessories”. I never take a bow away from home without bringing along a second string and, before moving to another state, I had made 2 strings for each of my friends…so just one of them paid for all the materials with plenty left over. Aside from the pleasure of shooting my own strings and their “ready” availabilility, it’s been hard to beat the economics. 

Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I concur with all these comments, great set of quotes!


----------

